

Want to get Productive? Stop Multitasking - rk0567
http://rameshjha.com/2013/06/06/want-to-get-productive-stop-multitasking.html

======
PaulFreund
"We can not multitask (that’s how our human brain works)" - On the
biological/neuronal level our brain works by doing multitasking (paralell
processing of events), but our consciousness doesn't as studies suggests.

~~~
rk0567
Oh! thanks for correction, I'll update the post.

Edit: updated!

